# What model have a bought?



## euroman (Jun 20, 2005)

Hi,
I have just purchased a 2000 (w) Eura Mobil contra, what a super van this is, feels very well screwed together and a great layout design but am unsure as to which model, the dealer thinks it might be a 792. It has a fixed bed going across the back, central dinette is low profile on a 2.8 Fiat and about 22 foot long. Can anybody tell me what it is please?

Regards

Steve


----------

